# Slash Wah Pedal



## gordster1122 (Oct 9, 2008)

i was wondering is there a way to tighten it some so if dont feel so loose when using it


----------



## guitaristgibson (Dec 23, 2008)

i would offer my input but im not exactly clear on what your asking

nick


----------



## gordster1122 (Oct 9, 2008)

oh i was talking about when you use it how it moves up and down i wanted to know if there is a way to tighten it up a bit so it dosent feel as loose


----------



## Last_Train (Nov 27, 2008)

not knowing anything about wah tweaking is there not a long allen wrench that comes with these to adjust tension !


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll check to see if L&M has that model to see if it's mechanically different than a standard wah .

If it's not there's a metal strap that runs over top of the large metal pin 
or axle that holds the top of the pedal on .

this controls the tension or stiffness of the pedal .
it is held on by 2 small bolts 

Go inside the pedal about 1 inch from the back of the pedal you will see 
one of these bolts tighten the nut .
That will increase the tension and make the pedal stiffer .
Don't over tighten this bolt as it may break or strip .

Hope this helps B.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi me again PART 2 
Today I checked out the vanhalan wah and it is mechanically different than a standard wah .

if you look at the back of the pedal with the pedal in the down position 
you will see an adjustment bolt . It's hard to see.

If this is the type of wah pedal case you have it should have came with a 
allen wrench adjustment tool .

if not you'll have to find the right size allen wrench and then just tighten it 
up .

imo. the new system is a breakdown waiting to happen.
the old system was simple and worked just fine .


cheers B.


----------



## gordster1122 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah mine came with a long allen key wrench


----------

